# Mobile Devices and Smart Phones.



## saknid (Feb 16, 2013)

No doubt guy's TPU is one of the best forum to fetch information about any computer component (H/W). but why we are not into the mobile/smart phone section?
I am not asking to make one but I think we need one. To give best support to our users.
I am just requesting for it. it will be very useful.

Just want to get the forum admin's attention on this topic...And I really don't know where to post this topic hence I choose this one....
Want every one's view regarding this topic.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 16, 2013)

nextpowerup.com


----------



## saknid (Feb 16, 2013)

cdawall said:


> nextpowerup.com



its says Beta and also there is nothing like forum, reviews etc.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 16, 2013)

saknid said:


> its says Beta and also there is nothing like forum, reviews etc.



yeah NPU is on the way


----------



## saknid (Feb 16, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> yeah NPU is on the way



Great news But My question is why not here on TPU only....won't it be good to find solution for any thing with one stop only...even the new site idea is good but in that case we have to search two different sites...so why not here...

TPU is already a hotspot to be...why not use this then..??
Just Asking...


----------



## Nordic (Feb 16, 2013)

saknid said:


> Great news But My question is why not here on TPU only....won't it be good to find solution for any thing with one stop only...even the new site idea is good but in that case we have to search two different sites...so why not here...
> 
> TPU is already a hotspot to be...why not use this then..??
> Just Asking...



I beleive this will answer a lot of that.
http://www.techpowerup.com/175901/Presenting-NextPowerUp.html


----------



## saknid (Feb 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> I beleive this will answer a lot of that.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/175901/Pr...xtPowerUp.html



Oh Yes...It Did alot...so all we have to do is to wait for more time is'nt it..??

BTW thank you guy's But still it is pinching me why not here...??

BTW thank you


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 16, 2013)

saknid said:


> Great news But My question is why not here on TPU only....won't it be good to find solution for any thing with one stop only...even the new site idea is good but in that case we have to search two different sites...so why not here...
> 
> TPU is already a hotspot to be...why not use this then..??
> Just Asking...



yeah , maybe if TPU has sub for mobile device it would be too much since TPU focus is on hardware and technology about pc or relate to it, but if you have android phone you can share through club although it wont specific


----------



## Nordic (Feb 16, 2013)

saknid said:


> Oh Yes...It Did alot...so all we have to do is to wait for more time is'nt it..??
> 
> BTW thank you guy's But still it is pinching me why not here...??
> 
> BTW thank you



First paragraph.


> addressing the much larger consumer electronics and gadgets markets, without disturbing TechPowerUp's focus on PC enthusiast content, one of its hallmarks.


----------



## saknid (Feb 16, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> yeah , maybe if TPU has sub for mobile device it would be too much since TPU focus is on hardware and technology about pc or relate to it, but if you have android phone you can share through club although it wont specific



I was just going through some smart phones on the web and I found them packed with some really nice h/w and that thing strike the idea for having a dedicated Forum in TPU for same...and really these smart phones do talk of clock speeds, memory and all...I think every thing is about h/w only. So why not bring it to the center stage of TPU...


----------



## saknid (Feb 16, 2013)

james888 said:


> First paragraph.
> Quote:
> addressing the much larger consumer electronics and gadgets markets, without disturbing TechPowerUp's focus on PC enthusiast content, one of its hallmarks.



I know Off Topic post Sorry but need to ask this...


----------



## Nordic (Feb 16, 2013)

Read the comments of the announcement. I just looked for a second and pulled this out.


			
				kreij said:
			
		

> I disagree. If you look at a site like DailyTech there is a lot of engagement in the comments for any given news item/article. It keeps the site more "news centric" and less "section centric" like a forum tends to do. If the majority of the audience you are trying to target is of the type to simply consume information (and possibly comment) without necessarily wanting to generate discussion outside of the news itself, it's a far superior method. There are 1000s and 1000s of Wordpress sites that incorporate both blogs and news, using comments only, that are heavily trafficked.


----------

